# I have to get my wisdom teeth out...



## dgkallday (Sep 7, 2008)

and I am scared. Ive never gone through anesthesia and such, and Im getting freaked out because of thinking just how weird I am gunna feel after the surgery. I wouldn't be too worried if I wasn't feeling Dp'd, but if I feel like this now, how badly Dp'd am I going to feel after? I'm scared Ill wake up and not remember anything. Anyone gone through surgery with dp? 
I


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

I have to have my last remaining wisdom tooth out in hospital on thuesday.They wanted me to have the work done under a general anesthetic. I refused, because I can admit, I have issues with feeling out of control, the thought of being put to sleep terrifys me.Do you have to have it done under general?.......They said I did but I insisted no and under a local it was ok.Infact my wisdom teeth were easier to remove than the one I had out at the top back,that wouldnt budge. :?


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

to OP

I got my wisdom teeth out while i was very dp'ed and they used general anesthetic.. everything happends so fast you wont even realize it happend.. you'll feel dazed for a cuple hours after the surgery..but its not so bad.. they bring you too a room and let you sleep it off..

good luck


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

They said i only have one growing, so i only have a litlle wisdom


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

at least you still have some


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

I had all four out. I hate general anesthetic as well. Strange thing happened when they were putting me out, the nurse asked me very bluntly "Sir, do you use Heroin?"

Talk about a "WHAT?!". Apparently Heroin addicts are very tough to put out, I remember saying "No, I only smoked weed a few times" then it was lights out! 4x the dose!

During recovery I was given codeine, found out I was allergic to that. I was up for 4 days straight! Uggh.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I actually loved the stuff the gave me during general anesthesia when i went under to have my wisdom teeth out. Whatever the gave me first to relax sent me into a laughing fit. Im pretty sure it was midazolam but i could be wrong. I remember the doctor saying you will probably like this stuff before he put it in my IV and boy was he right. They gave me shots of demerol and morphine after the operation and all in all i was dazed out for most of the day. They gave me percocets going home to which was rather nice.

It's not just heroin addicts that are hard to knock out it can be anyone addicted to a strong opiate. The reason for this is because they often use fentanyl or sufafentanyl during anesthesia which are opioids. They are both much more potent then heroin fentanyl 40 times more potent or around there and sufafentanyl many times more potent then that.

People who are on benzodiazepines can also be hard to knock out sometimes as well since midazolam is often used during anesthesia.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

What?? You got all those drugs just for having your teeth out?

God ,all I got last time with the upper tooth at the back was six lots of Local in total ....but could still feel it and it f-ing hurt because she couldnt get the damn tooth out-it took an hour.......and then some cocodamol afterwards paracetamol 1000mg mg/codeine 16 mg.And Cocodamol was also all I had after the wisdom tooth extraction.

Here they dont give you any pain releif for afterwards.You dont even get gas and air.......An hour and they offered me nothing...Ridiculous.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I had to have 3 wisdom teeth cut out of me which may have been why they gave me so many drugs afterwards. The tooth i had to have taken out on top was crooked and really deep so they have to cut into the gum really deep and no way could they do that with a local.

I remember waking up as i was being wheeled back from surgery and i was feeling no pain thats for sure. I was so damn high from the meds that i barely knew where i was at. It was nice of them to give me so many painkillers when i was recovering in hospital for a few hours after the operation. I didnt feel any pain at all and was in happy land. Anti-emetics to stop me from being sick and demerol (meperidine, pethidine) and morphine to stop the pain.

Ive heard horror stories of how people where treated after getting there wisdom teeth taken out. Ive heard of people especially in the US getting only acetaminophen/paracetamol for the pain. That or ibuprofen. Some people i know only got tylenol 3's (300mg's of acetaminophen/paracetamol and 30mg's of codeine) or just ibuprofen and spent a week or more in agony. Either that or they get opiates off the street.

That is fucking ridiculous to allow a patient to go away in pain like that. In some states dentists arent allowed to give out anything stronger then tylenol #3's and you can thank the good old DEA for that one. Thankfully in canada all opiates are treated the same pretty much so it's much easier to get the proper pain relief.

I was given 30 percocets when i left the hospital and they didnt work that great for some reason. I went back to my dentist and was given 50 demerol which worked better especially when combined with dimenhydrinate. That was odd because demerol (pethidine for people living outside north america) is much weaker then oxycodone. I combined both painkillers and that took the pain away rather nicely.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

They did that prising the gum away from the tooth with me ..Its not the first tooth that was stuborn about coming out but that time was hell.....After a while of pulling because it still wouldnt come out they got this electric saw out and started sawing some of the tooth away...still half an hour later she was pushing so hard on my jaw to pull in the opposite direction the pain was becoming unbearable, and I am a very pain tolerant person, so I asked for more local and I was told that at that stage more local would make no differance.There was blood pissing out everywhere..She said she had never seen anything like it,never seen anyone with such strong teeth roots and if she wasnt seeing it for herself she would never beleived it.......Eventually she went and got advice from another dental surgeon in the hospital who recomended the only tool she hadnt tried yet and thank god that did the trick because I couldnt have stood it any longer.By the time they was finished I was shaking from head to foot and fainty so they gave me a glucose drink.I went home and took extra cocodamol and some valium.You would think after all that they would have given me something.But its the crappy NHS they dont even give regular hospital surjury patients pain killers now to take home after operations, you have to supply your own.I have to have another top back tooth out and to be honest Im scared to death now, Im going to take a rather large dose of valium and cocodamol beforehand or just decide that the tooth is staying where it is.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

That is crazy that they did that kind of surgery with only a local. I have never even heard of anything like that being done with just a local anesthetic. I have heard of people getting stuff like that done while awake but they had a local anesthetic along with something to calm them down and take the pain away. Or atleast take their mind off the pain.

Midazolam or ketamine are often used for these purposes because you can be awake but the pain won't bother you. This is especially true with ketamine since it is a dissociative and during the procedure you will be in a dissociative anesthetic state where you won't care about the pain or feel it. Midazolam more or less just really relaxes you and since it causes amnesia you probably won't remember much if any of the procedure afterwards. I think these 2 drugs are often combined for purposes like these. But generally they just knock you the hell out since it's easier on the patient and doctors.

What you went through sounds like torture and it's bordering on negligence on the part of the dentist. They should have given you a decent painkiller prescription too since i imagine you where in alot of pain. For something like that oxycodone would kill the pain quite nicely especially since you have no opiate tolerance.

When you go into have that next tooth taken out and you know they arent giving you a general anesthetic taking a load of valium and some codeine ( don't take too much co codomol the paracetamol is bad for your liver) wouldnt be a bad idea. The valium would atleast relax you and add to the painkilling effect of the codeine. 40mg's of valium may be enough for someone without much of a benzo tolerance.

But honestly you should demand they give you something. If it's going to be a difficult procedure you should atleast be sedated with a IV anesthetic and probably some laughing gas as well. How i love that nitrous oxide :mrgreen: .


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Well its probably my own fault they had to do it under local because I wont let them put me under a general.I think in the UK unless you go private you just get bad treatment and I cant afford private.If you go private or have health insurence you probably do get a nice selection of drugs,but here on the nhs they are even stingy about giving out Local anesthetic. :? 
I might ask them to see if I can get any gas and air although that stuff never does that much for me I never understood the big fuss about it.I remember when I was in labour I let my then partner have the gas and air thing because I thought it was shit and he was hallucinating,I was so jealous! I would prefere some Dia-morphine though.  ghess my chances would be slim though right......... :roll:

Yes you used the word torture-thats exactly what was going through my mind when it was happening "My god this is like some kind of torture"

Good job Im pretty resiliant and have been through alot of shit so I bounce back quite easily now.I actually felt like I had a bit of PTSD for a week afterwards or something like it,my emotions went to shit and I had panic attacks and dissociated quite alot more than usual.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

dgkallday said:


> and I am scared. Ive never gone through anesthesia and such, and Im getting freaked out because of thinking just how weird I am gunna feel after the surgery. I wouldn't be too worried if I wasn't feeling Dp'd, but if I feel like this now, how badly Dp'd am I going to feel after? I'm scared Ill wake up and not remember anything. Anyone gone through surgery with dp?
> I


I had to have 2 of mine removed, bit of a funny story, but not for the kid involved.

I had the option to have mine removed at the local dentist and I paid $200 for an anesthetist to come to me. when I arrived I saw this kid in the waiting room, he was about 8, obviously his first visit to the dentist because his mother kept saying to him "dont worry, it doesnt hurt at all, you'll be fine"  
It was the first time I had been put fully under so I was a little apprehensive as well, anyway, during the removal they had to linearly cut one of my teeth in half with a saw, I must have swallowed a LOT a blood.
When I came to I quickly found out I was allergic to anaesthetic and projectile vomited blood all over the wall and the nurse, it looked like something out of a horror flick.
They gave me a towel because I was covered in blood and was white as a sheet. When I walk back into the waiting room the kid just stared at me, and then looked at his mum and said "Liar" look at that man, he is covered in blood. Poor kid, they never got him into the chair.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Spirit id say you should ask the dentist next time to just sedate you not knock you out. They often do this for dental work that is going to be more painful then a local is used for. I was going to have this the last time i had a tooth pulled out but it would have cost me more then just the usual lidocaine (the local anesthetic) and nitrous oxide. They use nitrous oxide (laughing gas) quite abit here for just doing fillings and stuff like that especially for nervous patients. Ive gotten it lots of times without even having to ask the dentist.

I am sorry to say there is not a chance in hell they will give you diamorphine (heroin) for dental work. It would be rather nice though if they would. After a decent shot of that i wouldnt be afraid of the dentist at all  . The rush from a IV shot would be almost worth going to the dentist for.

Drugs are very bad by the way. Just a warning.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

comfortably numb said:


> Spirit id say you should ask the dentist next time to just sedate you not knock you out. They often do this for dental work that is going to be more painful then a local is used for. I was going to have this the last time i had a tooth pulled out but it would have cost me more then just the usual lidocaine (the local anesthetic) and nitrous oxide. They use nitrous oxide (laughing gas) quite abit here for just doing fillings and stuff like that especially for nervous patients. Ive gotten it lots of times without even having to ask the dentist.
> 
> I am sorry to say there is not a chance in hell they will give you diamorphine (heroin) for dental work. It would be rather nice though if they would. After a decent shot of that i wouldnt be afraid of the dentist at all  . The rush from a IV shot would be almost worth going to the dentist for.
> 
> Drugs are very bad by the way. Just a warning.


Damn no Diamorphine....Its ok I was only joking anyway...Well kinda  .I know ..."Drugs are very bad by the way"..Yes yes.

Well they prescribed me Valium.. :roll: Something im pretty much used to, so I dont know how they thought that would help any.I might ask for some Gas and Air.Funny the dental place I go to the hospital ,well they actually are supossed to treat many patients who are afraid of the dentist. :shock:

Thanks CN.


----------



## dgkallday (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the info guys. So going under anesthetics didn't make your dp worse?


----------



## dgkallday (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry for the double post, but I read a topic from this forum on the subject of anesthesia and Dp. The poster of the thread said he had gone under anesthesia and when he woke up his Dp was gone. Then somebdy else in the same thread said the same the same thing happened to them too. Does this usually happen? I would have though it would make your Dp worse, at least until the anesthetic wore off. Hmm, interesting


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

dgkallday said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I read a topic from this forum on the subject of anesthesia and Dp. The poster of the thread said he had gone under anesthesia and when he woke up his Dp was gone. Then somebdy else in the same thread said the same the same thing happened to them too. Does this usually happen? I would have though it would make your Dp worse, at least until the anesthetic wore off. Hmm, interesting


Lol if thats true than give me a high dosage of anesthetic


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

that poster was me and yes, once the tired feeling and nausea wore off, my head was very clear and my dp went away for many hours. could definitely have been pure coincidence too though.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I had 4 wisdom teeth taken out. It was actually really fun. I was super scared at first but after the nitrous oxide I had a blast the rest of the day. I don't remember much but my mom said she had to carry me to the car because I kept stopping to look at every wall because everyone was different and looked amazing. When I got home my grandpa came over and thought I had drunken my self retarded.

It's really not that bad, though I know the thought can be terrifying.


----------



## dgkallday (Sep 7, 2008)

Got em out today. I was really nervous going into surgery, so they had to up the dose of laughing gas on me before Id calm down. I remember feeling absolutely baked x 20, then waking up in anther room. Dont remember the ride home too well, when I got home I bassically just chilled all day. I haven't slept since last night before my surgery, but I actually do feel different. not sure if it's in a bad way or good way. The numbness in my mouth is almost gone too.


----------

